# JBL Grand Touring series...



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

When where these first released, Ive had no luck in my search.
I had a set of 6.5's the box was black and gold, aswell as the sticker on the magnet
They came out in the early 90's


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

no one has had experience with these, or at least remembers them?


----------



## chawee (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, I remember them. In fact, I still have some.


----------



## chawee (Dec 17, 2012)

I think I bought these T-61 & T-41 sets in 1991 and the date on the back of the installation manual is 9/89. If my memory serves me right, there was an even earlier line (T-60/T-50/T-40). So, I'd say definitely as early as the late 80s.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

chawee said:


> Yes, I remember them. In fact, I still have some.


Holy **** thats them!!!!! Are they pretty hard to find? Oh and more pics please!!!!! me want speaker pron!!!


----------



## RogerH (Sep 8, 2007)

I know in the mid -90's the GT line was a more budget friendly alternative to the GTI series. (loved my GTI1200!) But before the GTI, was the Grand Touring JBL's only car line?

The T100 boxes look nice! Do you have any pictures of the drivers? Or installed?


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

I had the t61's and they are mid bass monsters...ran at 60hz and up off a PG M50 and they sang....these are no slouches. I had them in atleast 3 cars and loved them, big beefy power hungry and sounded ..... JBL " LOUD AND CLEAR" These made me lust over the GTI line, knowing what these could do.


----------



## chawee (Dec 17, 2012)

> Holy **** thats them!!!!! Are they pretty hard to find? Oh and more pics please!!!!! me want speaker pron!!!


idk but I would imagine they're pretty hard to find because I never see them available on here or eBay.

Here you go...
JBL Grand Touring... T06 Tweeters & T41 Midranges


----------



## chawee (Dec 17, 2012)

> I had the t61's and they are mid bass monsters...ran at 60hz and up off a PG M50 and they sang....these are no slouches. I had them in atleast 3 cars and loved them, big beefy power hungry and sounded ..... JBL " LOUD AND CLEAR" These made me lust over the GTI line, knowing what these could do.


JBL Grand Touring... T61 Mid/Woofers


----------



## chawee (Dec 17, 2012)

> I know in the mid -90's the GT line was a more budget friendly alternative to the GTI series. (loved my GTI1200!) But before the GTI, was the Grand Touring JBL's only car line?
> 
> The T100 boxes look nice! Do you have any pictures of the drivers? Or installed?


I may be wrong, but it's the only line I recall. There were full-range (coax & triax) models in addition to the separate component speakers.

JBL Grand Touring... T100 Subwoofers


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

Just beautiful speakers!!!!!! Thanks for the pics!!!!!


----------



## RogerH (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like really high quality drivers!
This must be the precursor to the GTI-series. The T100 looks very similar to the 8" 2118 midranges, but I guess with a more subwoofer type cone.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

JBL GT series was released in 95, this was a line under GTI series.

TC was top series before GTI (TC10, TC25, TC40, TC 50, TC60, TC 81, Tc 101, T030).


----------

